# IKEA hoistable clothes airer



## Rachel_C

I'm just looking on the IKEA website for laundry baskets and I came across this - https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/40176078

It's a hoistable clothes airer, like the old-fashioned wooden ones but made of stainless steel. The best thing is the price - £12.99! If I can find somewhere to put it, I'll be getting one. I couldn't afford a wooden one but this looks fine. 

Just thought I'd share in case anybody else wanted something like it but was put off by the price.


----------



## binxyboo

Thank you.
Bookmarked it for when we move (hopefully will have a utilty room that we can put one up in!)


----------



## VictoriaElaur

OMG Rachel you just might have saved me a fortune, Was about to buy one of these for £50. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rachel_C

Let us know if it's ok! We went to Ikea but I didn't see them on the way round and it wasn't the real purpose of the visit so I didn't get one :(


----------



## ummar

Wish they made this for outdoor use too, as I'm looking for something for our veranda to sun-bleach washed nappies.


----------



## Rachel_C

ummar said:


> Wish they made this for outdoor use too, as I'm looking for something for our veranda to sun-bleach washed nappies.

Could you just use a normal washing line? You can get retractable ones where you put the bit with the line in it on one wall and then a hook on the other wall. I was very tempted for our balcony but I was worried about pollution and general muck out there! If I want to put them outside, I just put the clothes airer outside for a few hours.


----------



## Aunty E

Ooh, I'll have one of those for my garage thank you! Our dryer is in there, so our laundry gets sorted out and the non-dryer stuff put on collapsible airers, but this looks much more convenient!


----------

